# Alternative to itunes?



## sspring (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi. My friend just gave me a 4G iopd for when I am walking.
Any advice on any other software program than itunes for my ipod?
Just need to be able to see (explore) my ipod, add/remove music on it.
Something simple so I can use windows explorer maybe?
thanks....


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I used MediaMonkey with my iPod. Works very well.


----------



## sspring (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks JMPC, I will check it out.
appreciate it :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Also have a look here:

Here’s Five Alternatives to iTunes 10 for Easily Managing Your iPod - How-To Geek


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Agreed to the link above; all glorious iTunes replacements. However, I have one additional that I like to use called doubleTwist. It's very light yet gets the tasks of syncing and viewing the system summary done.


----------

